# Replacement FID card



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I know this question was asked before but I have a different twist from the original one. I was issued a FID card approximately in 1967/1968. Over the years and after moving several times I have lost it.

I heard that FID cards issued back then were issued for life. Is that true? Can I go to the issuing PD and get a copy? Would it still be a lifetime one?

If I need to take a safety course, I've already done that a couple months ago with the intentions of getting a pistol permit.

TIA!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It's no longer valid...that was one of the things changed back in 1998.

MGL c140 s129b



> (9) *A firearm identification card shall be valid, unless revoked or suspended, for a period of not more than 6 years from the date of issue*, except that if the cardholder applied for renewal before the card expired, the card shall remain valid for a period of 90 days after the stated expiration date on the card, unless the application for renewal is denied. A card issued on February 29 shall expire on March 1. The executive director of the criminal history systems board shall send by first class mail to the holder of a firearm identification card, a notice of the expiration of the card not less than 90 days before its expiration, and shall enclose with the notice a form for the renewal of the card. The executive director of the criminal history systems board shall include in the notice all pertinent information about the penalties that may be imposed if the firearm identification card is not renewed within the 90 days before expiration.


You will have to apply for a new card - fortunately you already have the training taken care of. I would of course mention somewhere on the application that you had one 30+ years ago but let it lapse.


----------

